# How long to go...



## secuono (Feb 6, 2018)

Ram in on Oct 1st, marked on the 4th. 
Puffed n colored up a few weeks ago, most udder growth this week. First timer, 2yrs this spring. My other ewes kinda just surprise me with lambs on the ground or a toe sticking out, so I'm not used to other signs. Can't really tell when her sides sink or ligaments soften in all that fluff. Normal behavior, still a pig, Ssugar cube personality like usual, no icky smells or sensitivities.
Anywho, what do you guys think? 
She gonna go early or right on time?


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, 28th February by dates (21st to 7th March by outside probabilities). Udder looks fairly well developed for a first timer, but has a way to go. Not very big, probably expecting a singleton..Doesn't look like she's 'dropped'.....no hollows either side of her tail.

I'd got for singleton on 26th February......and am absolutely prepared for you to say she delivered twins on 23rd of February or triplets on 2nd March!

Good Luck.


----------

